

Show HN: Medeina – Go HTTP routing tree based on HttpRouter - im_dario
https://github.com/imdario/medeina

======
im_dario
I created this library inspired by Roda's proposals
[http://roda.jeremyevans.net/why.html](http://roda.jeremyevans.net/why.html)

